# Can this stress her out?



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Hey (sorry for grammar mistakes, it was hard to write this. I am not good in grammar and sentence sequance),

I am struggling. This year is my last year on high school and next year I will go to the school after high school (I don't know what that is called in America or England, maybe college or university??) And I am struggling. My parents are divorced. One week I live by my father, the other week by my mother etc etc... Tiny is living in my mother's house. And when I am by my father, I go to Tiny after school, I stay there for 4 hours (until I have to go to my dad for dinner). But next year on my new school, I will have longer days, sometimes maybe till 5. And I can not go to Tiny because, after my arrival, I have to leave after 20 minutes or something (I have to be home at 6). And because of that, I am not able to give her loads of attention. My question is, is it able to take her with me every week? After my graduation, I will have a long holiday (3 1/2 month), so I am able to let her get used to traveling. In the last 6 weeks, I will stay for 3 weeks by my mother and the other three weeks by my father. She can get used to my room for those three weeks. After the holiday I will take her with me every week. Is that too much stress for her or not..? If it is I am also willing to move in by my mother, but that means that I will not see my dad that much. Maybe once in the two weeks. But Tiny's health is important to me. What do you think?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, you can get Tiny used to traveling back and forth from one house to the other each week.

You may want to consider getting a large cage for each residence and a small travel cage to transport her back and forth between the residences.
You'll want to be sure that she isn't exposed to drafts of cold air or extreme temperature changes during the travels.

How large is the cage she is in currently?*


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Some birds can actually really enjoy safe traveling! Faerybee gave some great advice. My bird loves car rides and going into different places (I think this is because we went to the vets so much when he was a baby).

My tips are: let your bird get used to the travel cage BEFORE you actually travel in it. They need to know it's a safe spot, and will be less overwhelmed when you do take them out.
Take shorter trips: Once Tiny is used to the travel cage you can take them to your backyard for 10 minutes, then you can move on to the car (just sit in the car, don't turn it on), then the next trip you can take tiny into the car while it's already turned on, and slowly move on to letting Tiny travel in the car, etc.

Also I had it so that travel cage time was millet time too - that helped! 

You'll know your bird best and will be able to tell what's stressful as you try these exercises. Also be sure the car tempuratue is not too hot or cold. :>


----------

